# HCigar Inbox Panels



## Caramia (11/4/17)

Hi guys

Does anyone have (or plans to bring in) extra panels for this fantastic mod? 
A divorce is eminent if I buy another one (or two or so) just for the different colours

Many thanx
C

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/4/17)

@Caramia i have been down this road and no one carries this or the bottles

Fasttech only option for us

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

